#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第十四期，報名進行中）

## 雪麒

第十三期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58359
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2017/7/5 - 2017/7/10 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 斯冰菊

作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：11萬4000字
完結狀態：已完結
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57...AA%8C%E3%80%8B
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：成為滑頭獸民褓姆的尼克除了情侶茱蒂之外，其實還有位亦敵亦友的冤家。這位冤家──凍狼斯冰菊受命籌辦跨年晚會，怎知就在晚會前夕爆發天大危機！為了化險為夷，斯冰菊不得不與這位被他詐騙以及惡整的狐狸合作，共同試圖揪出幕後黑爪，並讓新年不會以慘劇拉開序幕……

第21屆ANTHROCON剛過，第3屆INFURNITY即將於10月28日於桃園登場！屆時本狼相當期待和友獸們在會場相見！

北極凍狼 斯冰菊 非常期待第3屆INFURNITY！！！

狼版14年7月9日 23:00

----------

